# recommendations for a Qi Fast Charger Galaxy S6



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 27, 2018)

looking for recommendations on a qi charger for my S6.  I have the standard Qi charger but it takes over 3 hours to charge, so im looking for a fast charger version.  Amazon.ca, Newegg.ca and Ebay.ca or my options for purchasing. Im using an Otterbox Commuter on my S6.

Any advice is welcomed and encouraged


----------



## flmatter (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/m...charging-stand-black-sapphire-ep-ng930tbugus/    according to Samsung the S6 is not compatible with fast QI charge.   Scroll down thru link. Other than that any QI charger that states Samsung certified fast charge will work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 27, 2018)

dammit, i guess ill buy a new cord then, my fast charge isnt working all the time with the fast charge adapter and cable that came with it


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 6, 2018)

you are only gonna get a few hundred milli amps out of STD Qi (like 400mha on the top end) 
wireless charging is extremely hard on the device do to the low charge rate and considerable heat generated 

src:
somebody thats owns a s6


----------



## Totally (Jul 6, 2018)

Don't expect anywhere near that of a wired plug.

From <15% on a Note 8

Fast Wired ~1h 20m
Slow Wired ~3h 45m
Slow Wireless 5h 10m

I never bothered with getting a fast wireless because even if it halved charging times it wouldn't be much better than slow wired charging.


----------

